# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  15 miles on the Erie Canal

## notrelatedtoted

My 9 year old daughter loves this song, and I thought I'd like to find the chords for it.  Unfortunately, the only chords I can find don't seem to sound right.  Help?

I'm posting the version she likes......but am open to other suggestions.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I like the Bruce Springsteen version too...

----------


## Ed Goist

Here's a nice blog article about this song. The author even mentions Suzanne Vega's version as his/her favorite, and provides the chords in Am...Sorry, I'm not sure if that's Vega's key on the above...

----------


## JEStanek

That Suzanne Vega version with Dan Zanes is a great one.  I went to DanZanes.com and it's been revamped.  The lyrics and chords to most all of the songs where on there.  However, you might have good luck writing Dan via the site.  I got a response from him a few years back (granted his popularity is up considerably now).

That Springsteen version (the whole Seeger Sessions CD is great - IMO) is great too.

Jamie

----------


## ChrisStewart

Is that F#m?

----------


## Peter Nolan

http://www.danzanes.com/content/medi...erie_canal.pdf
this has the right chords, however its equally down to the strumming pattern.

----------

